# Valence U27-12XP batteries



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a Smith Newton with 48 Valence batteries that I just listed on eBay. Would any of you be interested in an 80kWh pack or 40kWh half pack before I split these up?


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/274152408209


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would take 8x 12 volt batteries if they are in good shape


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

Would you do $350 each shipped?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Location??


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

Beloit, Kansas


----------



## brooks (Aug 2, 2019)

Still available?


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

brooks said:


> Still available?


 Have 24 batteries left.


----------



## Kalle01 (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm looking for 12 Batteries U27-12XP. Do you see a way to ship it to Germany.
We can do payment via Paypal - so everybody is safe.


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

Kalle01 said:


> I'm looking for 12 Batteries U27-12XP. Do you see a way to ship it to Germany.
> We can do payment via Paypal - so everybody is safe.


I don't know of a way. If you want to arrange shipping, I'll drop them wherever you need.


----------



## Kalle01 (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll ask some logistik companies.
Kansas is large state. Can you describe your lokation a little more exactly?


Thank you


Kalle


----------

